# 9.0-RC1 portupgrade -f java/openjdk6 fails



## lbol (Oct 29, 2011)

After upgrading to 9.0-RC1 using `# freebsd-update`the required re-installation of java/openjdk6 fails. When running `# portupgrade -f java/openjdk6` I get the error message 
	
	



```
Shared object "libz.so.5" not found, required by "java"Shared object "libz.so.5" not found, required by "java"
```

All other portupgrades went fine.

Any ideas how to fix this issue?

Thanks


----------



## lbol (Oct 30, 2011)

diablo-jdk was missing. Deinstalling openjdk, installing diablo-jdk and reinstalling openjdk solved the issue.

Thanks


----------

